# KIM LONG CORP – KLC PHÂN PHỐI NEXIS ĐỘC QUYỀN TẠI THỊ TRƯỜNG VIỆT NAM



## conmuc (31/12/21)

*KIM LONG CORP – KLC PHÂN PHỐI NEXIS ĐỘC QUYỀN TẠI THỊ TRƯỜNG VIỆT NAM


*

*Kim Long Corp – KLC phân phối NEXIS độc quyền tại thị trường Việt Nam*

*Giới thiệu NEXIS:*








· Thương hiệu đến từ Taiwan (Đài Loan)

· Hơn 30 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Digital Signage, Pro AV và Video Wall


*Giải pháp Video Wall NEXIS (VW8208, VW8316, VW3636, VW7272):*
· Giao diện thân thiện với người dùng.

· Công nghệ độc quyền với các tính năng: Splicing – Picture in Picture (PIP) – Drag & Drop. Tính năng Cross-Screen cho phép người dùng có thể kéo thả nội dung tùy ý trên videowall mà không cần phải quan tâm đến độ phân giải, cũng như không bị giới hạn nội dung bởi các viền màn hình trong hệ thống.













· Tối ưu hóa hệ thống với thiết kế dạng module, người dùng có thể tùy biến các chuẩn ngõ vào –ra qua các card mở rộng với các định dạng hiện đại như HDMI – DVI – Display Port- HDBase-T…

· Tính năng roaming là tính năng cho phép người dùng thiết lập một cửa sổ (window) thể hiện một tín hiệu vào (input) video trên một diện tích màn hình và vị trí bất kỳ.

· Tính năng overlay : Tính năng khi màn hình hỗ trợ cảm ứng , giúp người dùng có thể tương tác với nội dung được phát trên màn hình

· Tính năng Splicing – Windowing – Segmentation : Tính năng cơ bản của các video-wall, cho phép người dùng thiết lập các nội dung được phát trên các diện tích màn hình khác nhau

· Tính năng tạo profile : Đây là tính năng đặc biệt của các màn hình ghép chuyên dụng, cho phép người dùng :

· Tạo nội dung phát theo giờ – theo lịch phát.

· Tạo các layout khác nhau theo từng nội dung phát được lên lịch trước.

· Quy định quyền người dùng khác nhau theo khu vực – diện tích khác nhau của màn hình

· Kết nối nội dung phát đa dạng từ các nguồn khác nhau.

· Tính năng Seamless switching : Khi sử dụng cùng lúc nhiều nguồn phát với chế độ mã hóa và kích thước khác nhau, các thiết bị xử lý video-wall sẽ tốn thời gian để xử lý để tín hiệu có thể được xuất ra các màn hình khác nhau. Các thiết bị xử lý video-wall hiện đại được tích hợp tính năng seamless switch để giảm thiểu tối đa thời gian chuyển nội dung nguồn phát trên các màn hình ghép.

· Tính năng Scrolling Text : Tính năng cho phép người dùng đặt một dòng thông tin (text) chạy ngang màn hình. Ứng dụng nhiều cho các màn hình truyền thông – ngân hàng – chứng khoán.

· Tính năng Double Buffer – Custom Cropping : Công nghệ đệm 2 lớp (Double Buffering) : Cho khung hình mượt với hình ảnh chuyển động nhanh. Khả năng tự động bù trừ viền màn hình. Hạn chế mất – giật – lag khung hình và Hỗ trợ khả năng crop hình tùy biến.

· Tính năng Roaming (Chuyển vùng): Cho phép dùng chuột nắm kéo hình ảnh di chuyển bất đối xứng xung quanh các tấm màn hình ghép, đồng thời zoom in, zoom out được hình ảnh.









· Thiết bị hỗ trợ quản lý qua nhiều cách : Nút bấm – Software – RS-232 – Giao diện trình duyệt. Người dùng không cần cài đặt phần mềm lên máy tính.



Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Kim Long Technics Technology Co., Ltd – KLC
HOTLINE: +84.96.22.777.68
W: http://kimlongcorp.com - E: sales@kimlongcorp.com


----------

